# Best timeshare to own for Hawaii vacations



## momofthreeplusone (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all,
Am new to this site and so glad to have found it. We are considering a buy in to a timeshare and are wondering what is the best company to go with. We love Kauai and Maui. We will definitely be buying on the resale market. Pros/Cons of booking in Hawaii with various companies? The top two we are looking at are Wyndham (lower maintenance fees) and Starwood (generally a little more upscale than Wyndham but higher MF's). 
Thanks all for your input to a newbie.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 23, 2017)

The quality and amenities really vary at the Wyndham resorts.  It really depends on what you are looking for in a resort.  

I actually own at both the Westin, and a Kauai resort, that until Jan. 1, was a Wyndham resort.  After you narrow it down, you should stay at a Wyndham resort and see how you like it.

Everyone is different:  I don't care about fancy amenities - my #1 priority in Hawaii is a great ocean view.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 23, 2017)

momofthreeplusone said:


> Hi all,
> Am new to this site and so glad to have found it. We are considering a buy in to a timeshare and are wondering what is the best company to go with. We love Kauai and Maui. We will definitely be buying on the resale market. Pros/Cons of booking in Hawaii with various companies? The top two we are looking at are Wyndham (lower maintenance fees) and Starwood (generally a little more upscale than Wyndham but higher MF's).
> Thanks all for your input to a newbie.



If you are considering Starwood you may want to consider Marriott as well. Marriott has two resorts on Kauai (Waiohai a purpose built resort in Poipu and Kauai Beach Villas a hotel conversion in Lihue) and one resort in Kaanapali on Maui (Maui Ocean Club a hotel conversion, and Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers a newer purpose built portion of the resort). Like the Westin resorts, Marriott is higher quality and higher costs.

Continue researching and learn as much about all of your options. Happy hunting.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 23, 2017)

Starwood has among the highest MF's in the industry. If you buy Starwood, buy Westin Ka'anapali over Westin Princeville. Why? Because WKORV is a mandatory resort, meaning you will be able to use Starwood's internal trading system. Not only is it a convenience for you and an added feature of your ownership, but it will hold your resale value whenever you decide to sell. At WPORV, you will not have the internal trading option.

I would also encourage you to look at Hilton and Hyatt. At Hilton, their properties are pretty much centered in two places: Waikiki at the Hilton Hawaiian Village and on the Big Island at Waikoloa. Very nice properties, but some have much better ocean views than others, so do your research. Also, the Hilton system allows you to trade through its points system into many different properties in and away from Hawaii. Hyatt has only one Hawaii property at Ka'anapali, but it's fantastic. You can also use it to trade within the Hyatt Residence Club system.

One thing to be aware of: Hawaii MF's are very high. A lot of owners buy at a place with low MF's (Vegas, for example), never use their home resort, and then use their points to trade internally into Hawaii or externally through the external exchange system--typically II or RCI--with which their system is affiliated.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 23, 2017)

Definitely figure out what amenities are most important to you (beachfront, ocean view, location, central air, etc). For example for Starwood, most of the summer competition will occur at their beachfront property on Maui. The Starwood Kauai resort isn't a beachfront property but it too will be reserved quickly for high demand dates.

I just noticed your username mom of three plus one. Can you travel anytime during the year or are you limited based on a school calendar? If your travel is limited to a school calendar, you'll want to own at the Hawaii resort where you mostly want to stay.

Most competition for Hawaii timeshare reservations will occur when most families want to vacation which is when the majority of kids are out school (major holidays and Spring/Summer/Winter Break). Maui is also very popular during Whale Season (1st qtr of the year).


----------



## bendadin (Sep 24, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Definitely figure out what amenities are most important to you (beachfront, ocean view, location, central air, etc). For example for Starwood, most of the summer competition will occur at their beachfront property on Maui. The Starwood Kauai resort isn't a beachfront property but it too will be reserved quickly for high demand dates.
> 
> I just noticed your username mom of three plus one. Can you travel anytime during the year or are you limited based on a school calendar? If your travel is limited to a school calendar, you'll want to own at the Hawaii resort where you mostly want to stay.
> 
> Most competition for Hawaii timeshare reservations will occur when most families want to vacation which is when the majority of kids are out school (major holidays and Spring/Summer/Winter Break). Maui is also very popular during Whale Season (1st qtr of the year).



So, my husband and I are looking at taking our three youngest kids to Hawaii next September. While I'd prefer Aulani, I just don't have enough points (nor can I bring myself to spend that many points.) I have Wyndham and RCI. What are some good Hawaii TS, either Wyndham or perhaps RCI that I can try for OGS? Personally I just want to plunk myself on a beach the whole time and not have to stray all that far. I am thinking Oahu since we fly standby so September is probably one of our easier times to fly. But I don't recall Waikiki as being all that relaxing so we may need to change islands.

I really need some Hawaii advice.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 24, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So, my husband and I are looking at taking our three youngest kids to Hawaii next September. While I'd prefer Aulani, I just don't have enough points (nor can I bring myself to spend that many points.) I have Wyndham and RCI. What are some good Hawaii TS, either Wyndham or perhaps RCI that I can try for OGS? Personally I just want to plunk myself on a beach the whole time and not have to stray all that far. I am thinking Oahu since we fly standby so September is probably one of our easier times to fly. But I don't recall Waikiki as being all that relaxing so we may need to change islands.
> 
> I really need some Hawaii advice.


I think one of the best Hawaii timeshares of all--Wyndham or otherwise--is Shearwater at Princeville, Kauai. If having a great view and being right on the ocean is your idea of a Hawaii vacation, Shearwater is the place. You'll also have close access to the lovely little beach town of Hanalei, which is about two miles or so away, as well as having access to the Foodland supermarket (very good selection, at typically expensive Hawaii prices). Princeville has one of Hawaii's great golf courses--Princeville Makai Course--if you or any of your family play golf.

Kauai is the ultimate in relaxation--quiet, stunningly beautiful, and boasting the crowning touch of among the most beautiful sights in all of Hawaii--the Na Pali Cliffs, which can be seen by boat or by air (or actually hiking on them on the Kalalau Trail, but that's pretty strenuous and can be hazardous in rainy weather).

If you'll be traveling with kids, be sure to rent a car so that you can include excursions.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2017)

> Personally I just want to plunk myself on a beach the whole time and not have to stray all that far.



Rethink this:  There are so many beautiful and unique places to visit and explore in Hawaii - you will miss so much if you just plunk yourself down on the beach.  Since the airfare from Virginia is going to be quite expensive, and a long flight, you will want to make the most of your trip and explore the island that you visit.

If you really just want to sit on the beach, you could do a far less expensive vacation on the East Coast or Florida.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 24, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Rethink this:  There are so many beautiful and unique places to visit and explore in Hawaii - you will miss so much if you just plunk yourself down on the beach.  Since the airfare from Virginia is going to be quite expensive, you will want to make the most of your trip and explore the island that you visit.
> 
> If you really just want to sit on the beach, you could do a far less expensive vacation on the East Coast or Florida.



I am really going to have to do my homework on this one.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 24, 2017)

If you want to be right on the water on Kauai you need to look at Lihue, Kapaa, or Poipu area. Many of the Princeville Timeshares are very nice but none of them are on the beach. While it is only a couple miles from Princeville to Hanalei it is a two lane road, partially a steep hill, and has a one way bridge on the road. I don't want to scare you off wemhave traveled that road many times. We have stayed on both ends of Kauai. We have stayed several times at Bali Hai and Point at Poipu.

Each Island offers something different. My favorite is Maui. Patti's favorite is Kauai. But we have also enjoyed the BI Hawaii.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 24, 2017)

For us anyway, we wanted to be very close to the ocean with an ocean view above any other consideration. We chose Vacation Internationale because of the older resorts right on the ocean and the length of contract. We bought a 190 point RTU contract resale that would expire in 8 years. We have 3 years left after this next trip. They are older resorts but because they are older, the resorts are built before building codes prohibited building so close to the shoreline. 

We also use the Vacation Internationale for short stays at resorts near us. 

Bill


----------



## Dean (Sep 25, 2017)

momofthreeplusone said:


> Hi all,
> Am new to this site and so glad to have found it. We are considering a buy in to a timeshare and are wondering what is the best company to go with. We love Kauai and Maui. We will definitely be buying on the resale market. Pros/Cons of booking in Hawaii with various companies? The top two we are looking at are Wyndham (lower maintenance fees) and Starwood (generally a little more upscale than Wyndham but higher MF's).
> Thanks all for your input to a newbie.


As noted, lot's of variables and personal preference involved.  It really depends on unit size needs, quality expectations, frequency of travel, flexibility, and how far in advance you can plan among other variables.  It also depends on whether you plan to use the system for other locations  I like Marriott and Westin because that's the quality we prefer.  Wyndham is a good points system for travel to many places, esp in the US.  While I'm not as knowledgeable about Diamond, it does cover some of the areas in question with nice resorts and offers some nice options for travel across the world.  Unless you'll go at least EOY, I'd consider not buying or at least look at options to minimize your commitments.  For example, two EOY Marriott's used every 4th year.  Just spend time gathering an education.  For this situation it may take a year or more to get sufficient info.  Even then a private rental trip aimed at your likely options may be best unless you have a lot of HI experience otherwise AND sufficient timeshare experience.


----------



## sheweeble (Sep 25, 2017)

We own Wyndham Properties on The Big Island and Oahu.  Enjoy them both, but our favourite is the first timeshare we bought back in 1992,  Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai.  It is ocean front, as an owner you are able to book 2 years out. We own a couple of weeks and never trade with them.  If you want to trade they trade on RCI, Trading Places, Hawaii Timeshare Exchange or a number of others


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 25, 2017)

As of a,few,days ago there were some Lawai Condos for sale on EBAY.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 4, 2017)

We are almost done with the long Hawaiian flights and are going on our last trip in December. We purchased four  Waikiki weeks from an HOA for $500 a week about 20 years ago. Maintence fees have gone up from under $400 per week to almost $600. We never had actual title for the weeks but the right to use and can simply turn them back to the HOA which we will do after our last trip in December. Our resort is a simple one bedroom condo but we have usually gotten two weeks when we deposit and had all the weeks our family could use. Timeshares have been a good value for us and having this many weeks let’s us trade for new destinations. It is sad in a way to say good bye to our almost three years total staying in many places in the world on four different continents.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 5, 2017)

cgeidl said:


> We are almost done with the long Hawaiian flights and are going on our last trip in December. We purchased four  Waikiki weeks from an HOA for $500 a week about 20 years ago. Maintence fees have gone up from under $400 per week to almost $600. We never had actual title for the weeks but the right to use and can simply turn them back to the HOA which we will do after our last trip in December. Our resort is a simple one bedroom condo but we have usually gotten two weeks when we deposit and had all the weeks our family could use. Timeshares have been a good value for us and having this many weeks let’s us trade for new destinations. It is sad in a way to say good bye to our almost three years total staying in many places in the world on four different continents.



Not sad at all! It's a bittersweet ending to 20 years of memories made, new friends and old and time spent together.
I wish could go back in time and take more vacations than I did with my family.
Once the kids are gone, you just can't get those memories back. 
I'm now in 'grandkid waiting mode.  Humph.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 5, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So, my husband and I are looking at taking our three youngest kids to Hawaii next September. While I'd prefer Aulani, I just don't have enough points (nor can I bring myself to spend that many points.) I have Wyndham and RCI. What are some good Hawaii TS, either Wyndham or perhaps RCI that I can try for OGS? Personally I just want to plunk myself on a beach the whole time and not have to stray all that far. I am thinking Oahu since we fly standby so September is probably one of our easier times to fly. But I don't recall Waikiki as being all that relaxing so we may need to change islands.
> 
> I really need some Hawaii advice.



A quick point to echo others:   many locations in Hawaii are not directly ocean front.  Some, which are, are NOT suitable for younger children to swim unmonitored or at all!!!!
So, if having the kiddies/teens play in the water while you sunbathe is your thing:  think Poipu beach (fantastic but small) and the nearby pool with kiddie features and a bar etc.. etc..  I just picked Poipu for an example, but make sure you know what the beach location is like if that's important.  Maui beaches are also fantastic.  Oahu beaches can get very very rough, crowded and all beaches in HI can close due to rips etc...


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2017)

Agreed:  I have never been to the beach on the east coast or Florida, but my husband who is from the East Coast tells me that the beaches and ocean conditions are much different than Hawaii.  In Hawaii, many beaches have steep drop-offs and vigorous wave action, and no life guards. So as a parent, you have to be actively in the water with your children, and they should be wearing real flotation devices (not just water wings.)


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 6, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Agreed:  I have never been to the beach on the east coast or Florida, but my husband who is from the East Coast tells me that the beaches and ocean conditions are much different than Hawaii.  In Hawaii, many beaches have steep drop-offs and vigorous wave action, and no life guards. So as a parent, you have to be actively in the water with your children, and they should be wearing real flotation devices (not just water wings.)


Yes, although we love Hawaii, when we walk out on the beach at St Augustine Beach in FL, it is so wide and long, my husband says, "We don't see beaches like this in Hawaii."


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 6, 2017)

taterhed said:


> A quick point to echo others:   many locations in Hawaii are not directly ocean front.  Some, which are, are NOT suitable for younger children to swim unmonitored or at all!!!!
> So, if having the kiddies/teens play in the water while you sunbathe is your thing:  think Poipu beach (fantastic but small) and the nearby pool with kiddie features and a bar etc.. etc..  I just picked Poipu for an example, but make sure you know what the beach location is like if that's important.  Maui beaches are also fantastic.  Oahu beaches can get very very rough, crowded and all beaches in HI can close due to rips etc...




I almost drowned in Poipu Beach.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, those unfamiliar with strong ocean currents, rip tides and the difference between a protected lagoon and the open ocean just beyond the reef.....  should be especially vigilant when at the beach.  As I said....all beaches (in HI) can close (or be dangerous etc...) due to riptides etc.....  Sorry you had troubles.

Poipu is a very safe beach, when monitored, in shallow water and in the absence of unusual surf or strong rips. IMHO.  We swim/snorkel there all the time.  Stay out of the mouth of the lagoons and away from the seals/rocks/outer surf.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Oct 8, 2017)

Right, Hawaii beaches aren't like many in FL or Oregon for that matter.  Different kind of terrain.  FL is just slightly above sea level and Oregon is a much older bit of land.


----------



## ljmiii (Oct 8, 2017)

We first bought in HI when our kids were young and for us beachfront - not just oceanfront - was essential.  We chose Waikiki and Poipu Beaches - so Hilton Hawaiian Village and Marriott Waiohai. We have since added Marriott Maui Ocean Club (Kaanapali Beach).  We own every other year (EOY) weeks in all three locations so don't have to deal with the hassles of trading into HI or trading out on the 'off' years. YMMV.


----------



## brianfox (Oct 10, 2017)

I have to concur on Poipu - hard to do better than this one.
And Marriott Waiohai is a couple of hundred feet from it.  it's as beachfront as you can get and a high caliber resort as well.
The MF are on the order of $2000 per year, for annual usage.
High, but consider that all units are 2BR and over 1100 sq ft.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Poipu Beach is beautiful, offers wading for kids and snorkeling for all, and is only about 50 feet from the Waiohai (where we'll be in four weeks).

But the currents change very quickly, the water is deep in places (such as near the rocks just past the sandspit in the photo), and one must be careful and vigilant.

Rob--thanks for posting that fantastic photo.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 11, 2017)

@vacationtime1 is exactly right.  This applies to all beaches on the islands.  Currents can change swiftly, rocks can be dangerous and the sand conditions change frequently.

Of course, this is true with most beaches.  That's why having a nice beach to visit and a wonderful pool to play-in is very advantageous.  A pool with a lifeguard at that.....

All that being said....Poipu is a great family beach with proper supervision.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> If you are considering Starwood you may want to consider Marriott as well. Marriott has two resorts on Kauai (Waiohai a purpose built resort in Poipu and Kauai Beach Villas a hotel conversion in Lihue) and one resort in Kaanapali on Maui (Maui Ocean Club a hotel conversion, and Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers a newer purpose built portion of the resort). Like the Westin resorts, Marriott is higher quality and higher costs.


I would tend to favor Marriott, and they actually have three resorts on Kauai.  Kauai Lagoons is the third one and it is by far the most upscale of the Hawaii Marriott resorts in terms of villa quality.  Very few weeks were sold at Kauai Lagoons prior to the introduction of Marriott's point system, however, so finding a resale week at Kauai Lagoons might be next to impossible.


----------



## RussellSun (Oct 29, 2017)

How safe is the beach at Marriott Ko Olina?


----------



## gcoleman (Oct 29, 2017)

We've owned at Ko Olina for over 10 years and love it.  Our kids love the beach there and we have started the grandkids program now.

The Ko Olina beaches are manmade, and quite nice.  They are protected lagoons, there are no real waves or surf inside them.  Pretty safe.  Lots of beach space for enjoying the sun.  Not much shade around them, though.  You can rent "cabana" type beach chairs, and some of the lagoons have umbrellas if you can get to them before someone else.

My grandson, six year old new york city-kid, asked me if there were sharks in the lagoon and I told him that they couldn't get into the lagoon.  He then asked me if there were tuna in the lagoon.  (I guess he has seen a TV show about tuna and was a little worried about how big and strong they are.)  I told him, no, of course not, the sharks chase them away.

We enjoy Ko Olina, and O'ahu, for a number of reasons.  First and foremost, Ko Olina is a great resort, with terrific staff, and wonderful amenities.  It is outside of the hubbub of downtown waikiki, so it can be relaxing when you want it to be.  As the resort is being built up, the options for restaurants and other entertainment is growing.  The island of O'ahu probably has more variety of things to do than the other islands.  We enjoy the culture, the history, the museums, the music, and most of all, the people of O'ahu.  

Aloha!


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 30, 2017)

Any beach can be very dangerous. The dangers are: 
- rip currents that can tire out inexperienced/unknowledgable swimmers
- rocks
- wildlife

To increase safety at any beach:
- only swim at beaches with lifeguards
- use flotation devices
- swim in pairs or groups
- stay alert

Conditions change quickly (hourly) so you really need to be on top of things to know what is safe. Check out this great website for beach info and conditions
http://hawaiibeachsafety.com/



bendadin said:


> Personally I just want to plunk myself on a beach the whole time and not have to stray all that far. I am thinking Oahu since we fly standby so September is probably one of our easier times to fly. But I don't recall Waikiki as being all that relaxing so we may need to change islands.


I visited Hawaii for the first time myself this last Summer. It was me, husband, and our 7 year old son. We went to Maui and Oahu. Everyone is different but I decided that I pretty much just want to go to Oahu next time. I really love the city life, the diversity, the mass transit options etc etc of Honolulu. And there are lots of beaches too. 

BUT... if you say you just want to hang out at the beach then you might not want to deal with all the crowds and you might prefer to go to one of the other islands. Personally, I found Maui nice and I really enjoyed some aspects but I have very little desire to return. I really do want to go back to Oahu. There is plenty on Oahu beyond just Honolulu. A nice, not too crowded gorgeous beach with plenty of sand is Waimanalo Bay. It's just fantastic! http://www.best-of-oahu.com/waimanalo-bay.html It's a drive from Honolulu. And it's more of a morning beach. But in my (very limited) experience parking is not a problem (unlike most other beaches). Anyway, with three kids you might enjoy having city amenities. Or not. Depends how your family rolls.


----------



## bendadin (Oct 30, 2017)

We just matched and confirmed for Wyndham Shearwater but we will need to also do some activities over on Oahu. I'm thinking to go ahead and stay at Aulani and maybe doing the Go Oahu card.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 31, 2017)

bendadin said:


> We just matched and confirmed for Wyndham Shearwater but we will need to also do some activities over on Oahu. I'm thinking to go ahead and stay at Aulani and maybe doing the Go Oahu card.


Since you wanted to be near the ocean, you're going to love Shearwater. It's not deluxe, but very comfortable and with fantastic ocean views. Nice going! As Denise mentioned in an earlier post, be sure to rent a car in order to take in some of the many amazing sights and things to do on Kauai. My favorites include:

The Kilauea Lighthouse and Bird Sanctuary, located very close to your condo. It's free admission and strikingly beautiful.
The Na Pali Cliffs catamaran cruise. Absolutely breathtaking. Take the dinner cruise; the food isn't half bad!
Make a dinner reservation at the Makana Terrace at the St. Regis Princeville (also quite close to your condo). Incredible views of Bali Hai and the Hanalei Bay. An unforgettable experience.
Hike the Waimea Canyon--the "Grand Canyon of Hawaii". Just make sure to go on a clear day. We've been there when it was raining and overcast and you can't see a thing. But when the weather is clear, it's unforgettable.
Make early reservations for Smith's Tropical Laua in Kapa'a. A really fun time with decent luau food.
Aloha!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 7, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I almost drowned in Poipu Beach.



Having a personal (scary) experience with snorkeling at Poipu is the reason I now wear a self-inflatable snorkel vest with a whistle attached.
This snorkel vest came in handy when we were caught in a 4mph current in St John (USVI) - back side of Waterlemon Cay.
Our friend almost drowned, and may have if a fellow Tugger had not been close by to them to save them.
The vest may look geeky - but I do not care.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 9, 2017)

We always wear snorkel vests, too.  Just being able to inflate it a tiny bit helps keep you from panicking.  I chose the bright yellow color because I like being easily spotted in the water.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 9, 2017)

I would buy a generic resort and not Westin or Wyndham.  First, Wyndham doesn't have anything on Maui.  Maui has recently become my favorite island, Kauai used to be my favorite.  Wyndham doesn't help me at all for Maui. 

We bought at a generic resort and recently stayed at another generic resort on Maui via exchange.  We bought Hono Koa for the view.  Oceanfront is important.  We bought only one unit type, and only four units in that resort have that view.

We exchanged into the Kahana Beach for the view, because we knew we would be ocean front.  That was one of the best exchanges we ever received.


----------



## cerralee (Nov 10, 2017)

cgeidl said:


> We are almost done with the long Hawaiian flights and are going on our last trip in December. We purchased four  Waikiki weeks from an HOA for $500 a week about 20 years ago. Maintence fees have gone up from under $400 per week to almost $600. We never had actual title for the weeks but the right to use and can simply turn them back to the HOA which we will do after our last trip in December. Our resort is a simple one bedroom condo but we have usually gotten two weeks when we deposit and had all the weeks our family could use. Timeshares have been a good value for us and having this many weeks let’s us trade for new destinations. It is sad in a way to say good bye to our almost three years total staying in many places in the world on four different continents.



What Waikiki resort do you have?  I love the idea of being able to turn them back in when you no longer have use for them.  I have a daughter that is living in Hawaii and her place is so small that we use our timeshare weeks when we go out to see her.  We have strung together four weeks from the middle of November till the middle of December, leaving next week.  I feel as if I am constantly juggling weeks and exchange companies to get the weeks we need.


----------



## JMTug (Nov 11, 2017)

I own at The Pointe At Poipu (Diamond Resorts).  We bought here on the secondary market after staying a couple of times.  I cannot find an accommodation that can compare on all things with this place.  It was originally designed and built as a condo community but, after most of the construction was done, the original investors got cold feet after an early 1990's hurricane and sold.  Embassy bought it and timeshared it out.  With the knowledge I now have, if the original condo plans had materialized, I would have bought.
If you do a search to stay at The Pointe now you will find it very difficult, if at all, to be able to stay here during the higher seasons.  We are traditional owners for 1 week with a property deed, known as float/float, and an Ocean View unit.  (The state of Hawai'i assigns the view category.)
If this sounds like a sales pitch it is not but I may be interested in selling; the only reason is that our circumstances have changed and we may be looking at moving to a retirement community more suited to our current needs.  If I had purchased as a condo I would never sell.
The general Pouipu Point area is the drier area of Kauai.  The whole island is beautiful but there is more opportunity when the weather is dry.
We are a retired couple in the midwest.  If you have an interest, I would be interested in how to connect.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 11, 2017)

momofthreeplusone said:


> Hi all,
> Am new to this site and so glad to have found it. We are considering a buy in to a timeshare and are wondering what is the best company to go with. We love Kauai and Maui. We will definitely be buying on the resale market. Pros/Cons of booking in Hawaii with various companies? The top two we are looking at are Wyndham (lower maintenance fees) and Starwood (generally a little more upscale than Wyndham but higher MF's).
> Thanks all for your input to a newbie.


Look into the Royal Aloha Vacation Club (RAVC). 2 bdrm condo MF for under $800/yr. This is a members run club that goes back 40 yrs. Google them. I've been a member since the late 90's and own multiple weeks. Personally I will never buy into a company owned TS as they hold all the cards. RAVC has locations at Waikiki, Maui, Kona, Branson, Phoenix, Lake Tahoe, Oregon coast and Spain.


----------



## christineK (Nov 11, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So, my husband and I are looking at taking our three youngest kids to Hawaii next September. While I'd prefer Aulani, I just don't have enough points (nor can I bring myself to spend that many points.) I have Wyndham and RCI. What are some good Hawaii TS, either Wyndham or perhaps RCI that I can try for OGS? Personally I just want to plunk myself on a beach the whole time and not have to stray all that far. I am thinking Oahu since we fly standby so September is probably one of our easier times to fly. But I don't recall Waikiki as being all that relaxing so we may need to change islands.
> 
> I really need some Hawaii advice.



If you just want to enjoy a beach, I would recommend resorts on Kaanapali Beach in Maui.  We have travelled to all the Hawaiian Islands over the years and love Maui and Kaanapali Beach the best.  We own at The Whaler--an older resort but completely upgraded-- which is in front of the best part of Kaanapali Beach--and you can just take an elevator from you unit, go down the hall  and be right on the beach. And there are complementary beach chairs.  It is next door to Whalers Village shopping center. and other resorts with restaurants.  Or you could consider the Marriott--the beach isn't as great, but it has all the amenities of a newer resort.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 11, 2017)

christineK said:


> If you just want to enjoy a beach, I would recommend resorts on Kaanapali Beach in Maui.  We have travelled to all the Hawaiian Islands over the years and love Maui and Kaanapali Beach the best.  We own at The Whaler--an older resort but completely upgraded-- which is in front of the best part of Kaanapali Beach--and you can just take an elevator from you unit, go down the hall  and be right on the beach. And there are complementary beach chairs.  It is next door to Whalers Village shopping center. and other resorts with restaurants.  Or you could consider the Marriott--the beach isn't as great, but it has all the amenities of a newer resort.




Whaler sounds interesting. My brother has rented there several times.

Does the Whaler have any 2 bdrms OF units?  I only see 1 bdrms and studio listings.
Are the 2 bdrms lock-offs? e.g. can you rent the lock-off or split 1 week into 2 consecutive weeks?
What are the maintenance fees for a 2 bdrm?

Who manages and operates the Whaler?


----------



## andtlie (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm not sure if someone has already said this, but do your homework on the area that would be best for your family also. Princeville does not have the ocean views, and is quiet, but it's very family friendly with a park, playground, green field for playing catch, jogging, walking, and has a library, etc.
If you're looking for night life and a more tourist atmosphere and beach front you would be better off in Poipu on the island of Kauai.

We bought in Hawaii before our resort was bought by Wyndham. We were told at that time the benefit to buying in Hawaii as opposed to another location and trading out for Hawaii is because units in Hawaii are worth the maximum amount of points and we would not have a problem trading out for any other location through RCI. We stayed with RCI when our resort was purchased by Wyndham and this has proven to be true.

Last, decide if air conditioning is important to you on Kauai. Many resorts don't have air conditioning. It doesn't bother us, but it does bother a fair amount of people. Good Luck!


----------



## Smiff (Nov 11, 2017)

momofthreeplusone said:


> Hi all,
> Am new to this site and so glad to have found it. We are considering a buy in to a timeshare and are wondering what is the best company to go with. We love Kauai and Maui. We will definitely be buying on the resale market. Pros/Cons of booking in Hawaii with various companies? The top two we are looking at are Wyndham (lower maintenance fees) and Starwood (generally a little more upscale than Wyndham but higher MF's).
> Thanks all for your input to a newbie.




We bought eight weeks at Hawaiian Sun Holidays in Waikiki years ago when the association was selling some of the weeks it had retained as rentals. The one bedroom apartments are well located in the Waikiki Banyan complex and come with free parking. The maintenance fee is $480 per week and all weeks are floating. If you pay your maintenance fee you can book 24 months ahead. We like the location a block from the open beach and two blocks from Kapiolani Park. Where else can you get a one bedroom apartment for less than $70 per night? And this is a very nice place in Honolulu with free wifi. We too are getting older and finding the long flight more difficult, especially since the airlines find ways to make flying uncomfortable. So we may sell after next summer. We have stayed at several other resorts in Waikiki including the lovely units at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Hawaiian Sun is quieter and at the end of Waikiki we like better. The cost/benefit ratio beats any other timeshare we know of. We like the variety of urban activity the city offers, music, theatre, art, museums, live sports, etc. yet we can be a nearly unoccupied beach or a mountain trail in a very few minutes.


----------



## Charles Twardzicki (Nov 12, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> If you are considering Starwood you may want to consider Marriott as well. Marriott has two resorts on Kauai (Waiohai a purpose built resort in Poipu and Kauai Beach Villas a hotel conversion in Lihue) and one resort in Kaanapali on Maui (Maui Ocean Club a hotel conversion, and Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers a newer purpose built portion of the resort). Like the Westin resorts, Marriott is higher quality and higher costs.
> 
> Continue researching and learn as much about all of your options. Happy hunting.
> 
> ...


Kauai Beach Villas is a completely different entity than Kaui Beach Resorts that you referred to in you writings.  As of now, ,KBV is operated by Grand Pacific, with Wyndham responsible for grounds.  KBR has a different operation.  KBV has kitchens, KBR has mini fridge and microwave.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Charles Twardzicki said:


> Kauai Beach Villas is a completely different entity than Kaui Beach Resorts that you referred to in you writings.  As of now, ,KBV is operated by Grand Pacific, with Wyndham responsible for grounds.  KBR has a different operation.  KBV has kitchens, KBR has mini fridge and microwave.



Charles, thank you for pointing that out. I meant to say “club” rather than “villas.” I will edit that.



BocaBoy said:


> I would tend to favor Marriott, and they actually have three resorts on Kauai.  Kauai Lagoons is the third one and it is by far the most upscale of the Hawaii Marriott resorts in terms of villa quality.  Very few weeks were sold at Kauai Lagoons prior to the introduction of Marriott's point system, however, so finding a resale week at Kauai Lagoons might be next to impossible.



BocaBoy, thank you for mentioning Kauai Lagoons. My oversight to not mention that beautiful resort in my post. I agree with you that it would be a real challenge to find one on the resale market. Some day I hope to stay there.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Dean (Nov 12, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Whaler sounds interesting. My brother has rented there several times.
> 
> Does the Whaler have any 2 bdrms OF units?  I only see 1 bdrms and studio listings.
> Are the 2 bdrms lock-offs? e.g. can you rent the lock-off or split 1 week into 2 consecutive weeks?
> ...


christineK owns there as stated above so I'm sure she can answer for certain.  I know they have 2 BR options but I don't believe they have lockoff's.  The other issue IIRC, is I don't believe they follow the traditional timeshare calendar but are rather fixed dates.  And they are 2 weeks at a pop except for the winter holiday which I believe is 3 weeks.


----------



## larry989 (Nov 12, 2017)

Our favorite Island is the Big I, so much diversity. beaches, mountains, volcanos, rain forests, and much cheaper golf than the rest.  Trading into Hawaii can be difficult, so if you want to come regularly to Hawaii you probably are better off owning Hawaii.  I would stay away from Disney, you will pay a premium and not really own the resort, they take it back after so many years and you are left with nothing.  Wyndum is a good mid range choice with resorts on all the 4 big islands Marriott is expensive, but very nice resorts.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 12, 2017)

larry989 said:


> Our favorite Island is the Big I, so much diversity. beaches, mountains, volcanos, rain forests, and much cheaper golf than the rest.  Trading into Hawaii can be difficult, so if you want to come regularly to Hawaii you probably are better off owning Hawaii.  I would stay away from Disney, you will pay a premium and not really own the resort, they take it back after so many years and you are left with nothing.  Wyndum is a good mid range choice with resorts on all the 4 big islands Marriott is expensive, but very nice resorts.



If you like the big Island or Oahu, Hilton has several timeshares in the Waikoloa area and Hilton Hawaiian Village on Waikiki with nice amenities and availability.


----------



## MNdeeCA (Nov 14, 2017)

Before you decide, rent or exchange for a week at Lawai Beach, preferably in the Alii Building. We owned a 2 bedroom on the 2nd floor, end unit close to the driveway, and it was, by far, our favorite vacations.  Not fancy, but like the Hono Koa, on Maui, a nice safe place with great ocean views.  The small Lawai beach across the road is super safe for family snorkling.  The weather is always sunnier than up at Princeville, so the kids will have lots of swimming time.


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 14, 2017)

We also own the right to use at this location in a different but very similar timeshare. The units are clean,comfortable, and well located. We are giving back our units at the end of the year for health reasons. The units have traded very well for us. The units are by no means fancy and often furniture remains beyond when it should be changed. However the maintenance fees are much less than other similarly sized Hawaiian units. If you want a low cost strong trader but do not need a high end resort this might be your choice.






Smiff said:


> We bought eight weeks at Hawaiian Sun Holidays in Waikiki years ago when the association was selling some of the weeks it had retained as rentals. The one bedroom apartments are well located in the Waikiki Banyan complex and come with free parking. The maintenance fee is $480 per week and all weeks are floating. If you pay your maintenance fee you can book 24 months ahead. We like the location a block from the open beach and two blocks from Kapiolani Park. Where else can you get a one bedroom apartment for less than $70 per night? And this is a very nice place in Honolulu with free wifi. We too are getting older and finding the long flight more difficult, especially since the airlines find ways to make flying uncomfortable. So we may sell after next summer. We have stayed at several other resorts in Waikiki including the lovely units at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Hawaiian Sun is quieter and at the end of Waikiki we like better. The cost/benefit ratio beats any other timeshare we know of. We like the variety of urban activity the city offers, music, theatre, art, museums, live sports, etc. yet we can be a nearly unoccupied beach or a mountain trail in a very few minutes.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 15, 2017)

christineK said:


> We own at The Whaler--an older resort but completely upgraded-- which is in front of the best part of Kaanapali Beach--and you can just take an elevator from you unit, go down the hall  and be right on the beach. And there are complementary beach chairs.  It is next door to Whalers Village shopping center. and other resorts with restaurants.  Or you could consider the Marriott--the beach isn't as great, but it has all the amenities of a newer resort.


I always thought The Whaler was a full ownership condo.  They also have timeshares there?


----------



## christineK (Nov 18, 2017)

Dean said:


> christineK owns there as stated above so I'm sure she can answer for certain.  I know they have 2 BR options but I don't believe they have lockoff's.  The other issue IIRC, is I don't believe they follow the traditional timeshare calendar but are rather fixed dates.  And they are 2 weeks at a pop except for the winter holiday which I believe is 3 weeks.


----------



## christineK (Nov 18, 2017)

Correct. No lock-offs--and they are fixed two-week deeded time intervals in a specific apartment.  There are 359 condos at Whaler and of those, 50 are time interval, including 4 apartments that are 2-bedroom/2 baths.  They are sprinkled throughout the property--with a choice of studios, one bedrooms, and two bedrooms--different locations with different views.  And the Xmas-New Year period (A interval)  is a three-week plus one- day (22 days).


----------



## christineK (Nov 18, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I always thought The Whaler was a full ownership condo.  They also have timeshares there?


Of the 359 condos, 50 apartments are timeshare.  There are studios, one-bedroom/one baths, one-bedroom/two baths, and two-bedroom/two baths in various locations around the property, including some ocean fronts.  The time intervals are fixed, deeded two-weeks--except the A interval which is 22 days.  Info is available at www.whalertioa.com.


----------



## christineK (Nov 18, 2017)

mjm1 said:


> Charles, thank you for pointing that out. I meant to say “club” rather than “villas.” I will edit that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CalGalTraveler said:


> Whaler sounds interesting. My brother has rented there several times.
> 
> Does the Whaler have any 2 bdrms OF units?  I only see 1 bdrms and studio listings.
> Are the 2 bdrms lock-offs? e.g. can you rent the lock-off or split 1 week into 2 consecutive weeks?
> ...


Whaler on Kaanapali Beach--of 359 apartments, 50 are time share.  There is one two bed/two bath oceanfront time interval unit.  They are not lock-off.  They are deeded, fixed unit-fixed time periods.  All are two-weeks, except the A period which is 22 days over Xmas and New Year's. The maintenance fees for a 2B/2B, including all taxes is about $4,500 to $5,000 for two weeks.  The fees vary because property taxes vary (oceanfront is more, garden view less).  One bedrooms and two-bedrooms are a lot less.  A one bed/two bath is about $2,900 for two weeks and a studio is about $1,740 for two weeks.  Of the 50 time interval apartments, there are 48 managed by the Whaler Time Interval Owners Association (TIOA).  The other two are each managed by the owners themselves.  Info is available on the TIOA's website:  www.whalertioa.com 
The Whaler as a whole is managed by the Whaler Association of Apartment Owners.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 20, 2017)

You didn't say what your budget is but for me the best overall TS to own in Hawaii IMHO would be a resale 2BDRM Oceanview unit at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club original towers. I say OV over OF because OFs costs 40% more and OV units have really outstanding views at the MOC. 

That would cost you about $15k give or take $1k but overall would give the best combination of super oceanview, great location, top exchange value, excellent value from the LO capabilities and strong rental income if desired.  I know you could easily split the unit and trade for larger units with both sides if you're savvy about it and go almost anywhere you want to go.  Yes purchase entry point is high as are MFs but overall I do believe it's the best value dollar for dollar.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 20, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> You didn't say what your budget is but for me the best overall TS to own in Hawaii IMHO would be a resale 2BDRM Oceanview unit at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club original towers. I say OV over OF because OFs costs 40% more and OV units have really outstanding views at the MOC.
> 
> That would cost you about $15k give or take $1k but overall would give the best combination of super oceanview, great location, top exchange value, excellent value from the LO capabilities and strong rental income if desired.  I know you could easily split the unit and trade for larger units with both sides if you're savvy about it and go almost anywhere you want to go.  Yes purchase entry point is high as are MFs but overall I do believe it's the best value dollar for dollar.



I heard that Marriott Maui owners have a difficult time reserving their units during peak period. The way to get around this is to buy two units to get 13 month check-in preference, however this significantly increases the buy-in cost and you may end up with an extra unit you don't use.  Is this true only for the Napili and Lahaina towers? or does this also apply to the original towers?


----------



## jtp1947 (Nov 20, 2017)

In ten years I have never had a problem reserving at MOC during July or first 2 weeks of August. I call 12 months ahead.  (2 bedroom O/F)


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 20, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I heard that Marriott Maui owners have a difficult time reserving their units during peak period. The way to get around this is to buy two units to get 13 month check-in preference, however this significantly increases the buy-in cost and you may end up with an extra unit you don't use.  Is this true only for the Napili and Lahaina towers? or does this also apply to the original towers?



You do need to be diligent and able to reserve 12 months in advance if you want a mid-Jan-March week and probably early July. 

What is difficult even then is if you need a very specific Jan-March Saturday check-in and you don't have at least some flexibility. If you can accept a Sunday or are open to a range of weeks then it shouldn't be too stressful to get the week  desired.  

I sometimes have challenges with a repeat customer who requests a specific Sat Feb 7th or whatever because they're meeting someone else. If they don't come to me before 12 months then it's almost impossible and there has been a few times when I couldn't deliver a Saturday exact date type of request.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Nov 21, 2017)

MOXJO7282 said:


> You didn't say what your budget is but for me the best overall TS to own in Hawaii IMHO would be a resale 2BDRM Oceanview unit at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club original towers. I say OV over OF because OFs costs 40% more and OV units have really outstanding views at the MOC.
> 
> That would cost you about $15k give or take $1k but overall would give the best combination of super oceanview, great location, top exchange value, excellent value from the LO capabilities and strong rental income if desired.  I know you could easily split the unit and trade for larger units with both sides if you're savvy about it and go almost anywhere you want to go.  Yes purchase entry point is high as are MFs but overall I do believe it's the best value dollar for dollar.



I'm not sure where you're getting your figures from but I was purchasing a 2 br OF MOC 1-51 for $19K back a couple years ago and I would respectfully say, the OF units are fantastic! For the difference of a few thousand, I would choose OF over OV. Can never go wrong with the best view. I was able to snag an OF 1 br for Xmas about 6 years ago on II - it was the third floor with the huge lanai and I would have to say that was one of the most outstanding views I've had!


----------

